# Could someone clean these up?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Someone? anyone? no one?


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

That first one might be a little bit hard, but do you have any particular back ground pictures you want to have with your horse put onto them? That would probably make it easier for people to edit them for you.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

sorry I am not good at that stuff but the first one really is too blurry anyway, you could get a jumping shot from your jumping videos that would probably be better.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will have a go, this would be my 22nd attempt so will not be to good.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i mean 2nd attempt


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i am having a go but the picture is a bit blury which makes it harder and im only a beggier as it is so there will be nothing to be happe and pleased off but i have gave it ago.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry my program innot working will try and do it another time.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont know how to get a pic out of the vid. could someone tell me how?

Its ok Jadeewood


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

morganshow, do you have any other nice photos you would like me to play around with. upload some and then i will have a go at doing one.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yup^^. Thses are my fave photos


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will try and do one standing on the beach with your 1st picture out of the above ^^^^^^^. 


cant promise anything im oly just learning how to do these.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks! Hah i dont even know how lol


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

**** x


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I sent you a carott cookie


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

It would be hard to make it look real, like you were actually at the beach.. because of the lighting. Your shots have no sun in them.... and ofcourse if you were at the beach there would be lots of sun on you guys. So it would look really fake is someone did try.. because it is very hard to try to create artificial lighting on an object


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wellllllll, how bout in a thunder storm. I dont really care what the backround looks like, i just want it to look real. so whatever backround that would make it look real


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

*I gave it a try:*

I gave it a try for you:


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

That's pretty neat!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, your amzing. thanks morgan


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW!! thanks Minitaz

your welcome jadee.


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

You are welcome Morganshow


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey.
me+jade will have a go.
but i wont be using the program till tomorrow, if thats ok?


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I played with the colour and contrast a little and made the sky a bit bluer though the trees look kind of funny because I'm lazy and coloured over them. Also the resolution is lower because of file size limitations if you want a clearer less pixel-ey version I can email it to you.
before:








After:


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Here are the ones from page one. Once again the files are lower res than they were but I can email (3x) higher quality versions to you.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes please^^


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay, please PM me your e-mail adress and I will send them ASAP.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i wll have a go at you flattworrk onee for u 

tat will be on in bout 30mins as doing it now


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

sorr my program isnt working atm.
so i wnt b able to do it.
sorry for an inconvience
xx


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> sorr my program isnt working atm.
> so i wnt b able to do it.
> sorry for an inconvience
> xx




PLEASE do *not *type in 'text speak'. It is extremely annoying and hard to read.:?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

sorry :S 
i have a dodgey laptop keyboard :/


----------

